# Carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## imp (Oct 2, 2015)

Living with it. Ten, twelve years ago, while driving, my left hand on the wheel started "falling asleep" now and then. Annoying, it lasted a few minutes. Gradually worsened, while the right started acting up, too. We were stuck back then with dial-up internet; searching was nigh onto impossible. I did learn the rudimentary facts, though. Cause in my case, inconclusive. Never did any activity supposedly contributing to the malady. 

FYI, the thumb, and first three fingers are affected, the little finger is spared, so lie the nerves. Ability to feel "fine" surface touch is lost. Anything hard and glossy feels like sandpaper. Sense of hot and cold also affected. In time, the sensation became constant. Ability to grasp and squeeze are unaffected. 

My wife's mother had the wrist surgery done for it about 10 years ago, it helped greatly, but originally, it was causing her much pain, a result I don't have at all. Now, for her, it's coming back. Dr. Ken yesterday recommended, after mulling over my explanation of feeling, and loss of such, that it's my call, regarding surgery. But, he qualified that with the opinion I would not be happy with surgical results.

Surely, some folks on the "Board" have experience with CTS. What are your thoughts? Appreciate, in advance!   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2015)

I live with it... I sleep with a brace on my Right wrist...with good results... I refuse to go for surgery.


----------



## Debby (Oct 2, 2015)

Sounds like you might have one possible idea there imp.  Would one of those tensor bandages do the same thing QS or does it have to be a hard brace?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 2, 2015)

I've had it for years -- too many years on keyboards and the computer.  I slept with a brace for years, and it helped.  I also got good relief with acupuncture.  

I've known several people who've had the surgery.  Some have had good results, some not.  I wouldn't do the surgery, either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

Imp, I used to be Safety Manager for a few different companies, a few of which had a high incidence of Carpel Tunnel. The guys would wear the wrist/forearm braces daily and told me they basically wore them 24/7.

"Does it help?", I asked them.

Usually they would say yeah, but the hands aren't as strong as they used to be. 

Getting a release (the operation) sometimes helped immensely; other times it seemed to do nothing.

You're SURE you have carpel tunnel? I ask that because some of your symptoms just seem out of place ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> Sounds like you might have one possible idea there imp.  Would one of those tensor bandages do the same thing QS or does it have to be a hard brace?



You can buy the braces at the drugstore..  This is the one I wear and have for years... I only wear it at night which is when my Carpal tunnel gives me the most problem..   Note that it has a metal rod that keeps your hand cocked in the up position.  This keeps the carpal tunnel open and pressure off the nerve.  I have had an EMG on my hand and my carpal tunnel is severe, but with the brace at night I do just fine.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You can buy the braces at the drugstore..  This is the one I wear and have for years... I only wear it at night which is when my Carpal tunnel gives me the most problem..



Night time is when most of the complaints come about. Not sure why, even after all those years of trying to figure it out. But then, many times the docs can't figure it out either.


----------



## BarnSour (Oct 2, 2015)

Dear Wifey had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands, separately, about 10 years ago. She was a legal secretary for years and the typing caused the syndrome.

Now, these many years later, she is very happy that she had the surgeries done. I just now asked what percent she'd say she was healed, and she replied without hesitation "100%". She has encouraged friends with the same issue to strongly consider the surgery.


----------



## imp (Oct 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I live with it... I sleep with a brace on my Right wrist...with good results... I refuse to go for surgery.



I got one just like your pic, only it had two wrap-around Velcro strips, could feel the metal "spoon" inside. I kept it on, tightly, quite awhile, but actually felt little "release" whether wearing, or after removing it. This was when only my left hand had  become difficult to accept.

Did you have a nerve conduction test? And, your refusal of surgery: why so? You likely have seen it done, seen results, good or bad, know lots more than I do.     imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2015)

imp said:


> I got one just like your pic, only it had two wrap-around Velcro strips, could feel the metal "spoon" inside. I kept it on, tightly, quite awhile, but actually felt little "release" whether wearing, or after removing it. This was when only my left hand had  become difficult to accept.
> 
> Did you have a nerve conduction test? And, your refusal of surgery: why so? You likely have seen it done, seen results, good or bad, know lots more than I do.     imp



Yes I have had the test... I have very little conduction... but there are mixed reviews on the surgery.. and I do fine during the day.. except while driving for some reason.   I'm not eager to have surgery when the brace works for me.


----------



## imp (Oct 2, 2015)

*Just Wonderin' !*

* "I wouldn't do the surgery, either."   *(Butterfly)    Why not?

*"You're SURE you have carpel tunnel? I ask that because some of your symptoms just seem out of place ..."    *(SifuPhil)   Not sure. Have not had nerve conduction test. Seems to be lots of conflicting medical opinion regarding that. "Might be nerve obstruction in shoulder, neck, not wrist; might be nerve damage, neuropathy, from tears-earlier exposure to chlorinated solvents (I almost bathed in them!).

A surgeon friend in faraway Iowa proclaimed "classical" my symptoms and studied images of my hands which I sent him. Dr. Ken, yesterday, asked all about my symptoms, tested feeling by rubbing my fingers and palms, seems also convinced. He did not embrace either surgery or not: but felt I would be disappointed  in the results.

Strange, ain't it? When faced with truly serious health possibilities, cancer, the hands were "back-burner", for sure! Relieved of that concern, the hands "returned"! I am still a very lucky guy, given the lack of serious illness or debilitation. Deb & I walked the mall today, nice and cool, 10 laps, 3 miles, no foot, hip, knee, back pain at all. I can't complain.     imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not troubled during the day... and the brace works fine for me at night.. why go through surgery.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2015)

imp said:


> * "I wouldn't do the surgery, either."   *(Butterfly)    Why not?
> 
> *"You're SURE you have carpel tunnel? I ask that because some of your symptoms just seem out of place ..."    *(SifuPhil)   Not sure. Have not had nerve conduction test. Seems to be lots of conflicting medical opinion regarding that. "Might be nerve obstruction in shoulder, neck, not wrist; might be nerve damage, neuropathy, from tears-earlier exposure to chlorinated solvents (I almost bathed in them!).
> 
> ...




I wouldn't have the surgery because I've seen such mixed results.  Some people have gotten better, some not so much, and some worse.  To me it was never worth the gamble, as I could get it under control with the night brace and acupuncture (if it got really bad).  Of course since I no longer work on a computer all day every day, it has gotten very much better.


----------



## imp (Oct 3, 2015)

*"Of course since I no longer work on a computer all day every day, it has gotten very much better."

*That is fortunate, indeed. Do not really know what caused mine, but I worked hard all my life using my hands, usually not repetitive stuff though. I ought to really have the nerve conduction test, though, but I HATE needles! So, if testing confirmed CTS, not some nerve squeeze elsewhere, then what? Like a Catch 22!   

imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

imp said:


> ...   Not sure. Have not had nerve conduction test. Seems to be lots of conflicting medical opinion regarding that. "Might be nerve obstruction in shoulder, neck, not wrist; might be nerve damage, neuropathy, from tears-earlier exposure to chlorinated solvents (I almost bathed in them!).



Ahh, the "might-be's"! I love when they do that. I always rant and rave that they look at the test results, stroke their chins and go "Hmmmm ..." 



> A surgeon friend in faraway Iowa proclaimed "classical" my symptoms and studied images of my hands which I sent him. Dr. Ken, yesterday, asked all about my symptoms, tested feeling by rubbing my fingers and palms, seems also convinced. He did not embrace either surgery or not: but felt I would be disappointed  in the results.



Well, that's two for two. Who am I to say no?



> Strange, ain't it? When faced with truly serious health possibilities, cancer, the hands were "back-burner", for sure! Relieved of that concern, the hands "returned"! I am still a very lucky guy, given the lack of serious illness or debilitation. Deb & I walked the mall today, nice and cool, 10 laps, 3 miles, no foot, hip, knee, back pain at all. I can't complain.



Buddha bless you - at least you can still walk!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah... It's a good thing to be able to walk


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2015)

YES!  From one who could no longer walk and now can again -- it is a WONDERFUL thing!


----------



## fishfulthinking (Nov 25, 2015)

Just came across this today.
I have been struggling during the day (yes on a computer all day) with worsening pain.  Started in my elbow and after a bit I got a lower keyboard tray, this is ok, but sadly my chair is now a problem as the arms are in the way, I hate to ask work for something else to modify my position.  As the days have gone one now the wrist is more painful and thumb too.  80% of this is in my right arm, 20% in my left.  Thankfully I see the doc this week, but this is so frustrating.  I feel I am functioning at about 40% the past week.


----------



## imp (Nov 25, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> Just came across this today.
> I have been struggling during the day (yes on a computer all day) with worsening pain.  Started in my elbow and after a bit I got a lower keyboard tray, this is ok, but sadly my chair is now a problem as the arms are in the way, I hate to ask work for something else to modify my position.  As the days have gone one now the wrist is more painful and thumb too.  80% of this is in my right arm, 20% in my left.  Thankfully I see the doc this week, but this is so frustrating.  I feel I am functioning at about 40% the past week.



Sorry to hear about this. Doctor told me many have pain, most also, numbness. Mine is numbness, no pain at all, but have to be real careful about not dropping things, hot items, as I have no idea how tightly I'm gripping something when I pick it  up.

Let us know, by all means, what the Doc has to say!    Imp


----------



## fishfulthinking (Nov 26, 2015)

Awe Imp that is horrible
Doc is sending me to a specialist at the hospital for CT testing, I have to go to physio in the mean time because the elbow pain is a concern.  I have to wear a wrist splint for now and with luck this reduces my pain.  I have switched my mouse to be left handed as well for some relief on my right.  Oh the woes.


----------



## imp (Nov 26, 2015)

I try to look at every occurrence which "sets-back" as having even worse possibilities. That way I feel better, like, moderated or something. Can only mess with the mind so far, though, before it rebels against ya!   imp


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2015)

I had carpal tunnel syndrome for years (computer use at work) and never could get the hang of using the mouse in my left hand.  Was so frustrating and slowed me down so much I had to switch it back to my right hand.


----------

